
Cables 1k times faster than current Internet wires - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/internet-speed-fast-cable-wires-terahertz-quantum-cascade-lasers-a9328691.html
======
Kaibeezy
100 gigabit terahertz quantum cascade lasers via acoustic wave modulation.

